# Groaning



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

Morning, with cockapoos being such a friendly breed does anyone else find that there dog groans or moans at you rather than growling it is like he is saying alright bored now : ) Although I must say it is very cute. Max also has a tendencey to attract dirt he cannot even drink he water without soaking himself and everywhere around him, but we would not be without him and these little things just make me love him more, and hopefully will be getting another one by the end of the year


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan emits all kinds of different conversational sounds. He is a very vocal dog and loves to speak to us. He does have a little groany sound, but most conversations seem to end in a howl of triumph - that's his favourite!


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

I know what you mean about the triumph sound it is normally when he gets a piece of chicken or ham that he wants as soon as I open the fridge : )


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie is quite a quiet dog. It took her a couple of weeks to find her voice. Now she gives the odd bark when she can't reach a toy. Or a whimper if she needs to go outside - which I must admit could do with being more assertive 

I will look out and see if she makes any other sounds, quite like the idea of groans.


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

Max is the same in that he doen't bark much and unfortunately he would rather hold it than let us know he want to go out - could be a man thing


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Mine make some great sounds even in their sleep.

Oakley is the best at watchdog behaviour, anyone put a step on our drive and he lets out a bark or keeps going until I notice his alert. 

Honey barks at everyone in the street.. she is basically telling them to look at her because she is such a lady-like cockapoo, little madame more like  ha ha ha

Eevee play barks mainly .. until a special treat mummy has baked is on offer then he goes into a barking, crying, yelping cockapoo ha ha ha 

Oh and Eevee can make herself sound like a cat .. yes a cat .. I must record this and add a post .. I am sure she says meow ..

They can growl, yelp, howl but a bark is the most frequent sound from my pack 
, oh or meow if your name is Eevee.


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

I know what you mean about the barking as soon as anyone walks on the drive although like Oakley it is just to let us know rather than continous barking. Also I also find that if max wants more room on the bed or sofa he will do a big stretch - which is basically pushing me or my husband out of the space he needs to get more comfortable I have ended up on the corner of the sofa while Max is snoring away


----------

